# CNR - Cannon Resources



## System (20 July 2021)

Cannon Resources is a mineral exploration company, established to implement the demerger currently being undertaken by Rox Resources Limited (RXL) for the purpose of maximising the value of the Fisher East Nickel Project and the Collurabbie Nickel Project.

*Fisher East Project *

The Fisher East Project is located approximately 430km north of Kalgoorlie and includes eleven granted exploration licences in the North-eastern Goldfields region of Western Australia. Historical exploration at the project has focussed on three nickel deposits, being Camelwood, Cannonball and Musket where a combined Mineral Resource estimate of 4.2Mt at 1.9% nickel has been estimated. The Fisher East Project also hosts significant additional nickel exploration targets at multiple prospects on the basal contact of the greenstone belt, with mineralisation identified to date consisting of massive, matrix and disseminated nickel sulphides. These additional targets include the partly drilled Sabre prospect where an exploration target has been defined based on wide spaced drilling and geophysical surveys.  Planned exploration activity will focus on the drilling out of these exciting opportunities.

*Collurabbie Project *

The Collurabbie Project is located approximately 65km to the east of the Fisher East Project and consists of three granted exploration licences. Previous exploration has resulted in a JORC 2012 intrusive nickel copper cobalt PGE Mineral Resource estimate of 0.573Mt at 1.63% Nickel; 1.19% Copper; 0.082% Cobalt; 1.49g/t Palladium and 0.85g/t Platinum. The Collurabbie Project presents considerable potential for additional intrusion related base metal mineralisation along with exploration potential for gold.

It is anticipated that CNR will list on the ASX during August 2021.









						Cannon Resources Limited - Exploration for the clean energy revolution
					

Exploration for the clean energy revolution. Takeover Acceptance – Issuer Sponsored Holdings (if you have a Securityholder Reference Number starting with the letter I) Takeover Acceptance – CHESS Holdings (if you have a Holder Identification Number starting with the letter X) Exercise of Options...




					www.cannonres.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 July 2021)

*Listing date*12 August 2021 12:00PM AEST ##*Contact details*https://www.cannonres.com.au
Ph: +61 8 9226 0044*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration and development*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.20*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*CNR*Capital to be Raised*$6,000,000*Expected offer close date*02 July 2021*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Canaccord Genuity (Australia) Limited and Taylor Collison Limited (Joint Lead Managers)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (12 August 2021)

and Cannon Resources listed today, managing a small stag profit for some.


CNR opened at 25c, ran quickly to 31c and settling back to 27c a share.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (13 October 2021)

Probably regret this but bought some at the high today @49c. See if it can climb again tomorrow


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2021)

Swervin Mervin said:


> Probably regret this but bought some at the high today @49c. See if it can climb again tomorrow



It can climb  ... but first it has to plumb the depths. Never got below 40c and closed at 43c today

........ Yesterday was so much more volume; I suspect the crowd has moved on.

First Drill Results Extend Nickel Mineralisation at Musket 

*Highlights    *
• First 3 diamond holes from the Fisher East Nickel Project have intersected:
_o 14.94m @ 1.90% nickel from 366.15m in hole MFED083 
o 4.94m @ 1.79% nickel from 559.77m in hole MFED084
o 5.81m @ 2.29% nickel from 584.35m in hole MFED088_

 • Mineralisation at Musket extended down dip by 100 metres


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 October 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> It can climb  ... but first it has to plumb the depths. Never got below 40c and closed at 43c today
> 
> ........ Yesterday was so much more volume; I suspect the crowd has moved on.
> 
> ...



Looking to have settled nicely after plumbing yesterday. Could give 50c another look today


----------



## Swervin Mervin (29 October 2021)

Nice little move to finish the week. Looking good


----------



## Swervin Mervin (2 November 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> It can climb  ... but first it has to plumb the depths. Never got below 40c and closed at 43c today
> 
> ........ Yesterday was so much more volume; I suspect the crowd has moved on.
> 
> ...



Had another plumb today, might be ready again?


----------



## greggles (22 November 2021)

This has been a great little performer since listing. Issue price: 20c. Current price: 65.5c. Tightly held and very capable management who have moved quickly with the Fisher East Project. Some great assay results have been returned and I am optimistic that we will see more of the same in the months to come.


----------



## Swervin Mervin (7 December 2021)

greggles said:


> This has been a great little performer since listing. Issue price: 20c. Current price: 65.5c. Tightly held and very capable management who have moved quickly with the Fisher East Project. Some great assay results have been returned and I am optimistic that we will see more of the same in the months to come.



Well overdue for some more results mate! Holding up well considering the specs are getting belted. Closed at 58.5 today


----------



## frugal.rock (18 February 2022)

Can't see any more assays outstanding (from a quick sqiz), however further drilling expected to start March I believe.
With the price of nickel going well, this could get interesting.
Placement of $4mill last quarter ($0.40) and decent cash levels at end of quarter.


----------

